# Critique Pixie's Udder.



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Pixie will be 2 years old on February 3rd, she is a purebred registered nubian. He ADGA number is N001582638 if you would like to see her family line. 
I didn't buy her papers when I got her, but I found her on the ADGA site by searching the herd name from the lady I got her from.

Anyways, she kidded buck/doe twins this year on February 17th. I sold the boy and kept the girl. I was going to let Pixie naturally ween the kid herself, but now the doeling is 7 months old and still drinking from her... I just separated the two of them yesterday so that I could dry pixie up and get her ready for breeding season. So after about 24hr of not having a kid on her and not being milked I took a few pictures of her udder. I would really love to hear what you all think of it. I also milked her right after I took the pictures, I got a good amount from her.  So here are pictures of before milking, nice and full udder. After milking, and how much milk I got.

She is very well behaved on the stand, witch is fantastic. Unfortunately she seems to have very small orifice's, took me for ever to milk her out..

From what all I've learned so far about proper udders, I really like her's.
This was her first year (and mine) so I'm really looking foreword to next year for her. I do think her front attachment could be better, I'm not really a fan of how it blend's or should I say "doesn't" blend into her belly. Other then that I think it look's really nice.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm no expert at all, but I'd say her udders look good. I have only milked kinders, but I'm hoping my Nubian/Lamancha girls will freshen this season so I can finally milk a standard doe..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Is this her first freshening? He udder looks OK, but not amazing. The attatchments aren't bad, but it isn't 'glued' on. Fore udder and teat placement look fine. Medial could use some work too. Overall not bad.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

How much does she peak at? I'm guessing that she isn't giving much right now and that's why her udder is kind of hanging there.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

This was her first year. I'm not sure how much she gave this year, I let her kids stay on her, so I've only milked her the once this year. I'm hopeing to have a better set up for next year.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry if I missed it, but is this her first freshening?

Her capacity is not good, but being that she's been nursing a kid for 7 months, that's not surprising. Her teats look good, but medial is lacking. She's very narrow and attachments look poor. Quite closed off through that escutcheon. 

You should see some improvement if she's filled earlier on her next freshening. Capacity should look a lot better, but those attachments aren't going to improve. She looks very narrow as well, that may improve a bit.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but is this her first freshening?


Yes, this was her first year.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I like KW's comment and would add Id like to see a better blending of the fore udder to stomach, a higher rear udder and better teat placement. BUT over all, a great back yard udder. Nothing thats going to win in the show ring but should hold up pretty good.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> I like KW's comment and would add Id like to see a better blending of the fore udder to stomach, a higher rear udder and better teat placement. BUT over all, a great back yard udder. Nothing thats going to win in the show ring but should hold up pretty good.


Well I don't plan on showing anyways.  just making sure her udder is going to hold up well over the years, and hopeing her doeling she gave me this year has a good chance for a nice udder. I agree with you on the fore udder, would really like it to blend better.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

What is the medial, and escutcheon?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here you go. :thumb:


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Very helpful Kylee, thank you


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes very helpful!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i dont think her fore udder is the problem, her rear udder attachment is way too low.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

enchantedgoats said:


> i dont think her fore udder is the problem, her rear udder attachment is way too low.


Her rear attachment is very low now that I get a good look at it. I also hand milk, so I'm really hopeing her next kidding she will get bigger nipples.. Gosh that sounds weird. :ROFL:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

lol ya but your thinking is right. Hand milking a doe as apposed to letting the kids stay on them will allow the udder and teats for expand as the udder fills twice a day.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Winrie said:


> so I'm really hopeing her next kidding she will get bigger nipples.. Gosh that sounds weird. :ROFL:


Generally, they're referred to as teats.


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Generally, they're referred to as teats.


Lol yeah, just couldn't think of another word at the time..


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> lol ya but your thinking is right. Hand milking a doe as apposed to letting the kids stay on them will allow the udder and teats for expand as the udder fills twice a day.


Yeah but I really don't like bottle feeding kids and I think they are just healthier and happier when raised on there mother. Also, I'm not very good at remembering to milk the doe twice a day..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Being a clean herd we have the blessing to have the best of both worlds  Can bottle feed babies raw milk with no worries. Bottle feeding isnt bad once they learn the lamb bar. The cleaning it out twice a day along with the containers the milk was stored in can be murder on your hands though.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

enchantedgoats said:


> i dont think her fore udder is the problem, her rear udder attachment is way too low.


Completely agree. It's also directly related to rump angle as well. If you were to lift and weld the udder on where it needs to be that would be a fabulous fore udder.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not enough blending for my taste. Its not terrible by any means, just not smooth.


----------

